# Joint compound over acrylic flange?



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

If I understand correctly (Pictures would be great) you may need at L or J trim. Keep it about 1/8" away, mud over it leaving a 1/8" gap and paint and caulk with mildew resistant. bathtub caulk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Glued on or nail on surround?
If it's a nail on the old sheet rock should have been cut to the ceiling, surround installed direct to the studs, then new sheet rock install on all sides to cover the flange, and just caulking on the outside edges.
With a glued on surround there should be no gap.


----------



## 2cents (May 16, 2015)

Not using trim - - just putting greenboard around the surround, but there is a place about 12 inches long that we cannot use the greenboard because the wall is off square so it would make it stick out way too much to camouflage so I want to just compound and paint over that section of acrylic flange. But my question is whether or not the compound will adhere to the acrylic surface without any type of bonding agent. Does that make sense?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No it does not make since.
Acrilic flexes, drywall compound does not.
Really need a picture so we can see what your seeing.
Sounding more and more like it was done wrong.


----------



## 2cents (May 16, 2015)

ok, thank you. Guess that answered my question enough to know I need to either do something else or hire a pro. Thanks again!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Joint compound should stick to it, hot mud won't, but I'm not sure it's the right product to use.


----------



## 2cents (May 16, 2015)

Ok, thank you. Got any suggestions? I thought about just putting a good layer of some type of caulk over it or primer before painting ....but not sure about that either. Also, need something for my paper tape to stick to when repairing the seam between flange and wall and didn't know what else to use for that other than joint compound.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one even knows what your dealing with without that picture.
Never seen tape used from a surround to a wall seam.
Still have not ansewered the basic question, glued on or nailed on surroud?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree on this one we really need a pic.


----------

